# colombian tegus



## angelrose (Jan 27, 2008)

.... where can you get them :roll: 
Angelrose is looking for a beau ................................


----------



## COWHER (Jan 27, 2008)

try faunaclassifieds.com


----------



## angelrose (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks from Angel, COWHER  

as for me .. I am really looking at those adorable arg. the b/w


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 27, 2008)

The Argentines would be a much better choice, they get much tamer, but they also get much larger.


----------

